# Mixing substrates?



## pnKroK (Jan 4, 2006)

Quick question...

I've got a 33gal aquarium.

I'm planning to have cichlids and some plants in it. I'd like to call it a planted tank, but with my experience of cichlids...they like to eat most plans.

There are a few which they'll probably leave alone...plants which are quite hardy and don't need such a specific substrate...i'm assuming?

Anyways...i've got a bag of florabase and quite a bit of gravel. Now...the directions on the back of the florabase says not to mix with gravel...but would it be sooooo bad to put in the florabase, and then gravel on top?

it'll be just a small layer of florabase...not much. I figure i'll put it in just for a little nutrients.

Your thoughts?

Thanks,

-rob C


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since you state this tank will probably be a Chichlid tank, what type of plants (and Cichlids) do you plan on adding? If it will mainly be Anubias, Java Ferns and other hardy rhizome plants that will be attached to wood or rocks, the substrate will have little if any impact on the plants. 

Florabase tends to soften the water also so that may not be a good idea depending on the type of Cichlids you plan on keeping in the tank. I have used it and after about 18 months or so (in a mix with Flourite and Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil) Florabase basically turns into a powder. Not a bid thing in a planted tank if it is on the bottom but if you have African that like to burrow in the substrate it could be an issue. 

I think Florabase may be counter productive for "african" cichlids but may work well for South American species. If you want to add some nutrients to the substrate, why not just add some mulm from an established tank? It is cheap and really doesn't have any side effects.

Again, depending on the cichlid and plant species you plan on adding to the tank, I would save the Florabase for a "Plant Tank" and add the gravel by itself. The bag of Florabase would make a nice substrate in a 10g tank.


----------

